# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Αθήνα - Κυκλάδες - Κρήτη

## Foititariagr

Παιδιά καλησπέρα μένω στην αθήνα ψιλή άμμο , και στην κρήτη ηράκλειο , έχω πρόσβαση λόγω δουλείας πρόσβαση σε πολλα βουνά της κρήτης και τών κυκλάδων μπορείτε να μου πείτε μια λύση που ίσως μπορέσουμε να συνδέσουμε την κρήτη με το awmn , στην κρήτη έχω κάνει πολλά λίνκ στα 5 γίγα με οπτική επαφή 90+ χλμ πως μπορούμε να κάνουμε μια δοκιμαστική σύνδεση , ας πούμε μπορούμε να συνδεσουμε , μαλάξα (χανια_ - με αθήνα ή ηράκλειο - σαντορίνη ?

----------


## tolias

Αν σκοπός σου είναι η "δοκιμη" τότε δεν χάνεις τίποτε. Αν θέλεις όμως να επενδύσεις σε υποδομή σωστή που να έχει κάποια σταθερότητα η γνώμη μου είναι να κοιτάξεις το ενδιάμεσο σημείο των Κυθήρων, και στη συνεχεια link με mswn. Μην ξεχνάς ότι άλλο τα 90klm , άλλο τα 100klm και άλλο τα 200klm. Την γνώμη μου πάντα λέω και αυτό που θα έκανα εγώ.
Τώρα αν θες μονο δοκιμες, ανεβαίνω Αίνο στα 1600μετρα και στρίβω πιατάκι προς Μεγαλόνησσο  ::  .

----------


## pasific

αν ειναι εφικτο και μεσα ειμαι.

----------


## downlots

Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να έχεις πρόσβαση σε κάποιο βουνό στα Κύθηρα ή Αντικύθηρα;
Αν ξεκινήσουμε πχ από (mswn-likodimos (#61)) -> Κύθηρα -> Χανιά -> Ηράκλειο νομίζω είναι εφικτό.

Και εγώ μέσα είμαι!

----------


## Foititariagr

παιδια κύθηρα ή αντικύθηρα δυστηχώς δεν έχω κάποιον , όσο για τον φίλο απο την σαντορίνη μια δοκιμή πιστέυω να μπορούμε να κάνουμε αρκει να δούμε αν έχουμε οπτική επαφή και τη υλικά θα βάλουμε για αυτή την δοκιμή.

----------


## tolias

το πρόβλημα που έχει το συγκεκριμένο project σαντορίνη - κρήτη είναι το χαμηλό υψόμετρο από την πρώτη μεριά σε συνδυασμό με την μεγάλη απόσταση.

----------


## Foititariagr

το θέμα είναι σε τι υψόμετρο πρέπει να είναι το κάθε σημείο στο Σαντορίνη - Ηράκλειο και 2ον το ηράκλειο - χανια δώστε μου λίγο καιρο και είναι ετοιμο. Βέβαια το χανιά - πελοπ, είναι ένα θέμα που θα πρέπει να το δουμε με τα παιδια απο εκει , καθώς και τη υλικά πρέπει να δοκιμάσουμε ( grid η Πιάτα )

----------


## downlots

Για τόσο μεγάλες αποστάσεις νομίζω μιλάμε μόνο για πιάτα, αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με.

----------


## Nikiforos

Σε μεγάλες αποστάσεις και υψόμετρα λόγω ισχυρών αέριδων δεν βάζουμε πιατα δορυφορικα αλλα ειδικες κεραιες που μοιαζουν με μανιταρια ή τυμπανα! φυσικα εχουν μεγαλο κοστος και δυσκολία εγκατάστασης αλλα αντεχουν τα μέγιστα σε αεριδες και κακουχιες απο καιρικές συνθήκες! εχει τύχει δορυφορικα πιατα που ηταν σε κομβους να γινουν.....ιπτάμενοι δίσκοι!!! και φυσικα για τετοιες αποστασεις δεν θα μιλαγαμε για 80αρια αλλα πανω του 1-1,20μ! http://www.aerial.net/shop/index.php?cPath=49_85 κατι σαν αυτα αλλα ακριβες λυσεις που ειναι και μεγαλης απολαβης, αυτα τα φτηνα δεν κανουν....γνωρίζουμε αν υπάρχει τπτ στη Νάξο? το χωριο μου ειναι ορεινό και εχει οπτικη με άλλο χωριο απεναντι και με μια παραλια με ελάχιστα σπιτια απο εκει και περα το χαος...

----------


## tsatasos

Nikiforos από ποιό χωριό της Νάξου είσαι? Εγώ από Φιλώτι και την Τρίτη θα είμαι εκεί για καμιά βδομάδα...
Είχα μιλήσει παλιότερα με τον http://www.wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=13999 και ήθελε να ενώσει εκεί τα χωριά, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έχει κάνει κάτι.

----------


## klarabel

H αλήθεια είναι οτι τα παιδιά απο mswn το ψάχνουν για Κρήτη εδώ και καιρό απο όσο γνωρίζω, και μάλιστα ιδιαίτερα απο Κύθηρα. 
Απο Κύθηρα ο Commando το έψαχνε παλαιότερα και κάτι είχε στήσει εκεί. Δεν γνωρίζω αν παίζει ακόμα και τι ακριβώς.
Πάντως αν υπάρξει περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον όλο και περισσότεροι ίσως να έχουν να προτείνουν λύσεις. 
Πρόσφατα στην έκθεση Hamfest γνώρισα και κάποιον με αρκετά μεγάλη εμπειρία σε λίνκ πανελλαδικά, που θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει με τις γνώσεις του εάν και και εφόσον βρεθούν οι ενδιαφερόμενοι και τα σχετικά σημεία εγκατάστασης.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Nikiforos από ποιό χωριό της Νάξου είσαι? Εγώ από Φιλώτι και την Τρίτη θα είμαι εκεί για καμιά βδομάδα...
> Είχα μιλήσει παλιότερα με τον http://www.wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=13999 και ήθελε να ενώσει εκεί τα χωριά, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έχει κάνει κάτι.


Εγώ είμαι από την Κόρωνο! απέναντι είναι το Σκαδό και αναμεσα τους υπάρχει οπτική στον Λιώνα. Απο εκει και πέρα είναι βουνά πίσω απο τα χωρια και δεν φαινεται τίποτα άλλο! δυστυχώς φέτος δεν μπορώ να πάω γιατί λογω οικονομικών δυσκολιών δεν βρίσκω παρέα για να πάω και επίσης δεν εχω σπιτι εκει γιατι της γιαγιας το κληρονόμησαν άλλοι, εννοώ δεν εχω δικο μου, αυτο που εχω για να γινει σπιτι θελει πολλες χιλιαδες ευρώ!!! αυτα για την ιστορία...εχω πολλους όμως συγγενείς στο χωρίο και πάνε κάθε χρόνο! εγώ εχω να παω απο το 2004 τοτε με τους ολυμπιακούς!
http://www.wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=8419
αυτό τι είναι? σύνδεσαν Νάξο με Πάρο?

----------


## tsatasos

Ναι, έτσι φαίνεται αν και όπως βλέπεις είναι από το 2006.

----------


## drdedus

Για Χανιά μπορώ να ρωτήσω ..
πρόχειρα μπορούμε εδώ αν σας κάνει 
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=mynodes&node=19141
o 19142 στην Μήλο δεν υπάρχει έτσι τον είχα βάλει για μετρήσεις

----------


## hipro5

Link από Αθήνα - Χανιά, βγαίνει με:

Υμηττός - Κουλοχέρα - Μαλάξα

ή 

Υμηττός - Μήλος - Μαλάξα

1m Κάτοπτρα.  :: 



.

----------


## NetTraptor

Έτσι
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=19141

----------


## Cloudy

Καλησπερα απο Χανια , 

Μαλαξα μες τον Ιουνιο θα κανουμε δοκιμες σιγουρα για το δικο μας δικτυο . Με την πρωτη ευκερια δοκιμαζουμε και παραπερα συνδεση ... 
Εχουμε επαφες και με mswn. 


Εχουμε ξανα βαλει μπρος !!! 

chwn.net  ::

----------


## antidrasi

Το σημαντικό είναι να υπάρχουν τα άτομα πίσω απο το λινκ να το υποστηρίξουν.
Θα συμφωνήσω με τον τολια οτι για να ειναι παραγωγικο το λινκ θα πρέπει να σπάσει.
Δεν βλέπω όμως κινητικότητα σε ενδιάμεσα σημεία για να είναι κάτι τέτοιο εφικτό.

Απο την άλλη επειδη μας αρέσει να παίζουμε είμαστε θετικοί σε οποιαδήποτε δοκιμή.
Θα χρειαστει φυσικά σοβαρός εξοπλισμός για τα 250κμ λινκ και θα πρέπει να ειναι απο βουνό σε βουνό.

----------

